# JOHN DEERE 4310 Question



## Ron4310 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a John Deere 4310 with front loader & backhoe. It has 440 hours on it and yesterday while operating the backhoe their was a load noise followed by loss of all hydraulic power. Looking underneath, in addition to a large puddle of hydraulic fluid I could see the aluminum transmission case had failed, cracked in half.

Has anyone heard of this type of catastrophic failure?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! It's happened before for sure on other tractors but mostly Chinese units. Are you still covered under warranty? Any pictures?


----------



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

It's a long time since your post, but maybe you'd share some info with me. I just bought a 3ph backhoe to use on my 4410. Many say don't do it; use a subframe mount instead of 3ph. How was yours mounted? How'd you fix it?


----------

